# Burton Custom X or Ride Machete ?



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Out of the two, the Custom X is going to be best for your style. You are not going to like the Machete for bombing.

The Machete's lowrize rocker is a very subtle rocker between the bindings.

If you want a Ride snowboard that is better suited to your needs, look at the High Life. This has a LowPro rocker. It is a subtle rocker in the tip and nearly flat in the tail. It's a much better board for bombing runs.

Out of the High Life and Custom X... depends. If you ride a lot of powder, the High Life wins my vote. If you do mainly groomers and some powder, the Custom X gets my vote. If you do a lot of jumping (even if you ever venture into the park), the Custom X is better.


----------



## boarder27 (Sep 9, 2010)

The Custom X is much stiffer and much more freeride oriented. Machete is more of an all mountain board. If you like to go really fast, lay out big carves and rarely hit the park, then the custom X would be a good choice as it's an excellent freeride board. The Machete would be good for crusing and would be much more park friendly - it can pretty much handle anything you throw at it fairly well.

Lowrise basically means that it's flat between the bindings and rockered on the tip and tail. There is a whole technology section on their website where they go over all of the different shapes and what they mean.


----------



## TheBoardTestTV (Sep 17, 2010)

*Video Ride Machete Board Review*

Hey,
Watch The All Black Shredder test the 2011 Ride Machete. 

All Black Shredder independent test of the Ride Machete - ESPN


----------

